# REW and Mini DSP



## kutlow (Dec 30, 2010)

Sonnie, I am trying to get ahold of you. I was told that you know how to run REW and hook up a mini dsp. Im in wetumpka alabama and heard you live somewhere around here. I need help picking out which DSP to buy. I have the following speakers etc. 


2- Danley SH50 for LF RF
1- Danley SH69 for center channel
4- Danley SH100 Cinima for surrounds. 
3- Danley DTS 10 Subs
1- Marantz AV7005 Processor
2- Crest 9200 amps for the subs (running a channel to each sub enclosure, extra channel powers my center)
3- Crest 8200 amps for surrounds and RF LF 
1- oppo 93 BluRay Player

I use XLR TO connect the Marantz 2 sub outs to the inputs on my Crest 9200. Which Mini DSP to I need to buy. There are HIGH Pass Filters that I need to put in my subs to prevent damage down low. Danley has recommended settings for the DTS 10'S. Here are those settings.
Danley recommends 24db at 10hz. Some users have reported they've needed to go up to 15hz to prevent issue.
PEQ minus 8.4dB at 55Hz, Q=8.9 BW=0.162 BFD=9.7
PEQ minus 4.6dB, at 29Hz, Q=5 BW=0.2881 BFD=17.3
PEQ minus 7.5dB at 84Hz, Q=2.8 BW=0.5125 BFD=30.8
PEQ minus 14.4dB at 154Hz, Q=1.1 BW=1.2701 BFD=76.2

Can you help out please.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I live down in Luverne, AL... about an hour south of you. 

Looks like you have a pretty nice system... :T

I know how to run REW, but I don't have a clue about the Mini DSP... never used it. I use my receiver's Audyssey and a Behringer DSP 1124p in my setup for equalizing the bass. The Mini DSP might be a lot easier to use, but I am not sure. I am confident we can help you figure it out here in the forums... we have several mods and members who know about the different units.

The first thing to do is download REW, get the necessary equipment (SPL meter or mic/preamp and cables) so you can run frequency response measurements on your bass response in your room. Again, our REW Forum can help you there ... and the REW Help Files are an excellent step by step guide.

As far as the HPF for your subs... checkout the Reckhorn B2. I have used it with success in the past.


----------



## kutlow (Dec 30, 2010)

sonnie Im sure it would be easy for you. You up for a road trip? Ill pay for your expenses.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately my time constraints don't allow me to make house calls... not to mention I can barely keep up with my own stuff. If I were in the business, I would still hire someone to do the leg work. :bigsmile:

The forum is very helpful and should be able to walk you through it all. :T


----------

